# upper/lower vs bodypart split?



## Fountain (Nov 25, 2009)

Currently doing a bodypart split, but im seeing progression slow down now, so i was thinking of an upper/lower split as it seems to be recommended by quite a few guys down the gym.

I'm just interested in what you think?

Currently im working:

Day 1 - Chest - 4 exercises

Day 2 - Back - 4 exercises

Day 3 - Shoulders/Legs - 4 exercises/4 exercises

Day 4 - Arms (found they responded much better when trained separately) 3 exercises for bi's and tris supersetted.

was looking at changing to :

Day 1: BB bench, Close grip pullups, Seated rows, Upright rows, Weighted dips, Hammer curl, Skull crushers. all exercises will be done in reps of 3x 6-8

Day 2: Front squat, Lunge, Deadlift, weighted Crunches, weighted back extension, calf raise, seated leg curl.

day 3 : off

day 4: off

day 5: DB press, DB flye, Military press, Reverse flye, T-bar row, Tricep extension, Shrugs

day 6: squat, 45degree leg press, Ab trunk twists, donkey raise, Stiff leg deadlift, single leg lunge, bent over row.

Now this blows out my beliefs of training major muscle groups with 4 exercises, and looks like i could be undertraining arms if i do this? but i'd like to hear what you think is a better option.

Cheers guys


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I switch between upper/lower splits, 4 way bodypart splits and whole body sessions... i think each way of training aids development in a slightly different way.

I would choose different exercises to you with your suggested upper/lower split but it looks ok... the thing to remember when training more body parts more frequently is that you will get the same overall stimulation as an all-out once a week session... four sets twice a week can sometimes do more than eight sets once a week as each time you are fresher for all the sets... you can put more intensity in this way but can also overtrain more easily - makes eating right even more important.

Arms should get hit well from the greater frequency... just keep the exerices you do intense and the low volume per session won't matter - don't worry about low set totals each time you train, think of the total volume over the whole split.


----------



## Fountain (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks for the reply,

How do you think each of those methods, full body/bodypart/upper lower aids development?

Are there any exercises you'd recommend swapping straight in there? i was considering some upright rows instead of shrugs..


----------

